# Urgent - Canadian Income Tax Return



## Angelheart (Feb 7, 2016)

My 89 year old father just returned back to Germany to live. He is a Canadian citizen and veteran. 

He is panicking about his Canadian Income Tax Return as he has always had it done by H & R Block. I told him to do the best he could and that Canada Revenue will basically do it as they would certainly want to ascertain whether there was money owed to them.

Has anyone done Canadian Income Tax from Germany and encountered any problems? What, if anything can anyone suggest to do? I will be contacting Canada Revenue, however, I was just hoping that perhaps someone else had a similar concern and/or solution.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not sure why there's a need for panic. Presumably if he's maintaining Canadian bank accounts etc. then he could still have H&R Block do his Canadian returns.

If the move to Germany is permanent he could declare himself non-resident, which would end his obligation to file Canadian tax returns. However, if he's living off of a Canadian pension or retirement savings that might not be possible - best to consult with a professional. 

Also he will need to file German tax returns, which could be a bit complex with Canadian pensions etc. though the tax treaty should prevent double taxation. Again, he should consult a Steuerberater if he can't figure it out himself.


----------



## Angelheart (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks....I already told him there is no reason to panic, however, I wanted to give him as much reassurance as possible. Although his return to Germany is permanent, he cannot declare himself non-resident as he receives both his military pension and Canada pension, OAS. Other than his concerns about the Canadian Tax Return, there are no concerns as he has a Steuerberater who has taken care of his German taxation issues for years before he temporarily came back to Canada.

I appreciate your input very much...thank you. As the daughter of a senior residing alone in Germany who is worried to the point of a nervous breakdown about this tax issue, I just want to assuage his concerns as much as possible....I think all will be fine now


----------

